# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Show/Hide Expand Items Buttons in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

1.	Select an item in the Row Labels field area (2003 (item) in Years field, see screenshot below).
2.	To hide the expand button (on the left of 2003 item or Qtr1item), select PivotTable Tools -> Options -> Buttons (in Show/Hide Group).


Show mode:


Hide mode:

----------

